# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  Please help me friends :) Name of the song please ?

## phobi666

Hello everybody 
Can somebody help me please ?
I'm searching for the title of this song. Below you shall find a link to the twitter account of one of the sportsman from Russia.
He drives a car and listens to the song. Can somebody tell me please whats the name of this song ? Thanks     

```
https://twitter.com/spirik15/status/766513922144735232
```

----------


## Alex80

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDc62wrOOCs
Эльбрус Джанмирзоев - Напоминание 
Elbrus Djanmirzoev - Reminder  poor attempt of translation to english

----------


## phobi666

Yes, that's it.
Thank You ALex  ::

----------

